

Phew, NSA Is Just Collecting Metadata. (You Should Still Worry) - jdp23
http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/06/phew-it-was-just-metadata-not-think-again/

======
jdp23
Written by Matt Blaze, whose 1994 paper identifying vulnerabilities in the
NSA's proposed key escrow system was a key in defeating the Clipper Chip.

[http://www.crypto.com/blog/mcconnell_clipper/](http://www.crypto.com/blog/mcconnell_clipper/)

------
e3pi
Among other new to me metadata analysis fundamentals, Matt Blaze's identifying
metadata as `context' explained the huge lever gained by big-Data collection
and long term storage.

Comments' to this Wired story brough me to the somewhat excited but thoughtful
link:

"...Still evolving technically, the secret national security goal is to build,
over time, a detailed mathematical 3-D model of every citizen’s (metadata)
patterns for behavior analysis and prediction purposes.

How do I know this? Simple, two Israeli firms with deep Mossad connections,
Narus (now wholly-owned by Boeing) and Verint, drop-dead technical experts in
behavior prediction modeling, are closely working with the NSA, DHS, etc.
Narus’ corporate website home page clearly touts its advanced analytics as
“Fusing together hundreds of data dimensions for deep, focused insight and
control.”

“they are intent on making every conversation and every form of behavior in
the world known to them.” -Edward Snowden

[http://rapidcityjournal.com/news/opinion/forum-freedom-on-
th...](http://rapidcityjournal.com/news/opinion/forum-freedom-on-the-rocks-
tyranny-versus-terrorism/article_85f42746-9c81-598c-9e64-0db3ee978191.html)

